# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Where to buy aluminum sliding window in Adelaide

## Renomaster

Plan to replace all the old steel windows with aluminum sliding windows with key lock and fly stopper. Any one can recommend any good supplier in Adelaide?

----------


## DaveTTC

I found Stegbar was as good as anyone else when I was in Adelaide. Stepney salvage was good for second hand stuff and always a big range.  
Another er area was by Paddys market for so e building suppliers of different kinds. There were some smaller cheaper guys there dealing in various aspects of building.

----------


## Renomaster

> I found Stegbar was as good as anyone else when I was in Adelaide. Stepney salvage was good for second hand stuff and always a big range.  
> Another er area was by Paddys market for so e building suppliers of different kinds. There were some smaller cheaper guys there dealing in various aspects of building.

  Thanks Dave!

----------

